# Very weird Noise from my engine bay.



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Cone air filter and not a well damped air box. Normal.


----------



## rsredline (Dec 3, 2017)

thank you sir i appreciate the input:respect:. it makes me feel a lot better.


----------

